# .NET and More > Silverlight >  Install Silverlight without being an Administrator

## chris128

I very much doubt there is any way round this ... but does anyone know if there is any way you can get Silverlight installed if you are not using an administrative user account? I'm hopefully going to use Silverlight to create a web interface for my business application so that users from anywhere in the company can submit their own jobs through it but most of them will not be admins on their PCs. It kind of defeats the point of having a user self service portal if they cant use it without an admin installing something on every single PC  :Frown:  If they have to do that then they may as well just install the full WPF version of my app (the only advantage I see is that the Silverlight install is considerably smaller in size than .NET 3.5).

Any suggestions appreciated

----------

